# Giant Talking Pumpkin



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Wonder if there is a 'how to'!

http://www.wcax.com/video?clipId=3012134&autostart=true&redirected=true


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW thats cool..!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Unreal....Now that's a Dedicated haunter!!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

amazing! i wish i had a fleet of these to release onto the streets


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow that is so cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Engineers & Halloween, quite a mix


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a wonderful piece this is!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Must....Have....One....


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OK That is awsome. };-))


----------



## heveyhaunts (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice I see certain people not sleeping after seeing this LOL


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool! Now where am I going to put that once I build myself one?!


----------

